# New here and just emotionally exhausted.



## Kjbrown324 (May 15, 2019)

Hi, I’m Kay. 25 years old married for 1 1/2 years. My husband and I are having a really rough time to the point he’s talking about moving out and getting a divorce. I’m so sad about it, so I’m here for advice!


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

what happened? Might MC be an answer first?


----------

